# 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway*








*Starz/Anchor Bay* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway that will be a great addition to a member's Blu-ray collection! This time, we are giving away the feature film _14 Blades_, due to be released September 2, 2014. Starring Donnie Yen, _14 Blades_ was originally released abroad in 2010...this is its first release in the United States! Be sure to checkout Mike Edwards' review of the film on Home Theater Shack!

Also, we are hosting a 14 Blades DVD Giveaway contest on Facebook. Details will be posted on the Home Theater Shack Facebook Feed (Wednesday, August 27, at 2PM EST). 

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

